# Crawler harness kits



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Anybody know of any website that has good crawler harness kits for decent prices?

Dan


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Dedge said:


> Anybody know of any website that has good crawler harness kits for decent prices?
> Dan


Kits? If you want to tie your own you can buy components at http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content.aspx?src=home.htm


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I am a bit confused by what you mean by "kit" and I have the feeling some of the others might be also. Maybe if you post the link to a web site that is already selling the crawler harness kits we can then point you to a better deal.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

the only one i can think of i think they call "coots"lures???!!! but i think you are better off making your one it only comes out to $.75 ea..


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

tie my own and agree with bolo. make a trip to your local craft store if you want a real deal on a good assortment of beads real cheap.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Hotwired turned me on to this site a couple years ago and have made a bunch of purchases through them.

http://stores.ebay.com/Walleye-Ware...QfcpgZ10QQfgtpZ1QQfhpgZ25QQftidZ2QQpZ10QQtZkm


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

All I was referring to by kits is a "pre packaged" assortment of components. I currently tie my own, with stuff that I bought from Gander Mtn. But since the nearest one is 100 miles away and by now I need just about everything. I think the only thing i have enough of is clevises. So I figured if anyone knew where I could get a "kit" that would just be cheaper and easier to do. So I hope this clears things up and thanks for the posts thus far.


Dan


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

www.walleyesupply.com


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Dedge, dude,...internet and a credit card and you're set up. Cabelas, Nettcraft, Bass Pro, Stamina, etc. etc. etc. Lot's of places to buy components and have them shipped to your door. 100's of miles away means nothing anymore. Good Luck.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I would think that a "kit" would contain cleviss', hooks, beads, and blades. The best thing would probably be to do what people have been suggesting. Contact the different mail order companies and have them send you a catalog. That way you could pick just the blades or beads that you want.

It is a long way from you but down in the Detroit metro area we have a decent selection at Lakeside. And, there is a guy up near Algonac or Harsen's Island that sells supplies and tied harnesses.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's one from Cabela's. I would buy a plastic box, and make my own kit. This kit only includes 6 clevises. Just as a tip, I would always get the quick change clevises, instead of the permanent ones. Never know when a color will be hot, and it's much easier to swap the blades, than redo the entire harness.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e=index&rid=&cmCat=MainCatcat20166&hasJS=true


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. I have given up my quest for a kit and am putting together some assortments myself. Thanks a lot to everyone who posted links and pm'ed me with links. I will definately be using their services. For all the people that tie out there, what type and brand of hooks do you use? I have been using Matzuo for all the ones that I tied this year. I really like those hooks for trout. Haven't lost a decent fish yet that I have hooked with one. They just seem to hold real well. Although I haven't had the opportunity to hook a walleye with one yet this year. Man the h2o has been cold. Went out yesterday and the surface temp was only 48.5 degrees.

I saw the kits at the bigger name stores i.e. Cabelas, etc... But they seemed a little to pricey for what you were actually getting in them. Or maybe I am just too cheap.

I would like to start using trebles as stingers as well. What size would you reccomend?

Thanks again everyone
Dan


----------

